# Philippines passport validity after wedding



## L_O_O_M (Feb 26, 2013)

Hi, I am getting married this year to someone in the Philippines. I was wondering if anyone could tell me if the passport that's in her maiden name will still be valid after the wedding but before we receive our marriage certificate that will be about 4 weeks wait?

The reason I ask is because I can't be overseas that long because of work and I want her to come to South Africa with me after we get married, I can't be apart from my wife after we get married. I was thinking she might get a visitors visa before we get maried so that after the wedding we can come back to South Africa while we wait for our marriage certificate to apply for her spousal visa, but I'm not sure if her visa and passport will still be valid after we get married but before we receive our marriage certificate.

And when you apply for a spousal visa do they hold your passport till after its been approved?


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

L_O_O_M said:


> Hi, I am getting married this year to someone in the Philippines. I was wondering if anyone could tell me if the passport that's in her maiden name will still be valid after the wedding but before we receive our marriage certificate that will be about 4 weeks wait?
> 
> The reason I ask is because I can't be overseas that long because of work and I want her to come to South Africa with me after we get married, I can't be apart from my wife after we get married. I was thinking she might get a visitors visa before we get maried so that after the wedding we can come back to South Africa while we wait for our marriage certificate to apply for her spousal visa, but I'm not sure if her visa and passport will still be valid after we get married but before we receive our marriage certificate.
> 
> And when you apply for a spousal visa do they hold your passport till after its been approved?


Yes, Her passport will still be valid. Her passport is valid till it expires.
Just make sure her passport name and her ticket match up. So if last name is Jones make she her ticket says Jones. Otherwise there might be problems.

No they do not hold your passport when you apply for your spousal visa. Otherwise they would be holding passports for a very long time.


----------



## L_O_O_M (Feb 26, 2013)

2fargone said:


> Yes, Her passport will still be valid. Her passport is valid till it expires.
> Just make sure her passport name and her ticket match up. So if last name is Jones make she her ticket says Jones. Otherwise there might be problems.
> 
> No they do not hold your passport when you apply for your spousal visa. Otherwise they would be holding passports for a very long time.


Thanks you are a life saver, do you think she will be able to come back on that visa after we went back and applied for her spousal visa and if the visa has not expired yet?

You mean make sure that her airline ticket matches her passport?


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

L_O_O_M said:


> Thanks you are a life saver, do you think she will be able to come back on that visa after we went back and applied for her spousal visa and if the visa has not expired yet?
> 
> You mean make sure that her airline ticket matches her passport?


Hi before you come and apply you should read some of the threads. Legal Man has posted on this topic http://www.expatforum.com/expats/so...-changes-south-african-immigration-law-2.html

You might want to wait out and see what the changes might be. If your wife will have to apply in her home country you don't want to spend money for a trip to S.A.


----------



## L_O_O_M (Feb 26, 2013)

Thanks for the tips, I have been searching and reading a lot but can't seem to find the answers. I read that form thank you. The thing is I can't leave here there for how ever long it would take to get her spousal visa. I know of someone who waited 5 months and I can't stay there that long.


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

L_O_O_M said:


> Thanks for the tips, I have been searching and reading a lot but can't seem to find the answers. I read that form thank you. The thing is I can't leave here there for how ever long it would take to get her spousal visa. I know of someone who waited 5 months and I can't stay there that long.


Unless something has changed you dont have to hang around with her. You go back to S.A. and she comes when she has the visa.


----------



## L_O_O_M (Feb 26, 2013)

2fargone said:


> Unless something has changed you dont have to hang around with her. You go back to S.A. and she comes when she has the visa.


That's the thing I don't want to come back without her


----------



## MissGlobal (Aug 4, 2012)

Spousal visas can be potentially quick - ours took 3 weeks to get using the consulate in New York. That doesn't mean all will be that fast - but the TR went very quickly.


----------

